# Audi R15 again cover story on Racecar Engineering



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The June issue of Racecar Engineering magazine for the second year in a row features the Audi R15 as it's coverstory. I don't know where it's sold(Barnes & Noble sells it where I live), but if you can't find it, you can order backissues from Racecar Engineering's site www.racecar-engineering.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This is a very cool article with the back story on the aero. I downloaded it via Zinio on my iPad. Zinio offers mag downloads for laptop and iPhone too I think if you can't find it in print.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Barnes & Noble sells it, but only as a download. However, IPC does sell back issues for about $15(includes shipping) though mags-uk.com. I can get two for about the same price as buying them at the B&N.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh good to know. Thanks.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually, what I meant was if B&N still sold RCE in print form, it would now cost about $22 to buy two issues, while ordering two from Mags UK would cost about the same +/- a dollar or so, even with shipping. But you'll be certian for getting them.


----------

